# My ink drawings



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi, i'm a new at this place, so i wanna say hallo and hopefully you'll view some of my works here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeon6th/collections/72157632321029805/


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice pointillism, do you do any crosshatching or contouring line work? also maybe think of adding a splash of watercolor into your work, not all of it but select pieces.


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the comment! There is a plenty of different techniques, but somehow i have chosen the one i use, or it chosen me. I also did use some color (guash, color markers) in some works (see "The Outer Yard" album). Now, because watercolor made deformation to the paper it makes the whole thing an unpleasant. I like color work when i paint in oils.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Working on hot press illustration board will take care of the water medium from buckling, plus it is really smooth for ink work.


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for advice! Either way it's too much for my humble graphic.


----------



## Jostat (Feb 5, 2013)

I like your ink work. I too use pen and ink, have not yet posted. I am new here, but will soon.


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

My god that must take forever......Unless you get in the zone, then it doesn't matter.


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

Great work!!!!!!!


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks!!! 
I've uploaded two new works to the album "In Its Simplicity".

 "Melody Of Love" by aeon6th, on Flickr

 "Something To Remember, Something To Forget..." by aeon6th, on Flickr


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Love the contour lines...very intense pieces


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

I see a lot of things in the sky in your pictures. I like it.


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks guys!!! I like imagine things in the sky as if it a giant canvas or a paper.. So more likely there is connection!

New graphic work has been uploaded. I finished this one today..

http://www.artistforum.com/[url=htt....com/photos/aeon6th/8474202936/]"Thoughtform" "Thoughtform" by aeon6th, on Flickr


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

I really like the open and clear bottom right of the piece, from within chaos there comes a calm...


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

The comments are always welcome! Much appreciated..


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

"Empyreal Garden" by aeon6th, on Flickr


----------



## RJ Sclafani (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow. your artwork is cool man. I love the way each one intrigues me more than the last. You just don't see artwork like that everyday. It has given me inspiration to try some new things. The first picture I saw made me think of M.C. Esher drawing himself in the sphere & a crazy psychadelic trip in black and white.

Keep it up!


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm happy to hear those words. Thanks a lot! I'll post a new artwork shortly, in 1 or 2 days at most..


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

As promised.. a new work. I wanted it not be overloaded with tonality, just a little bit lighter than previous one.. 

 "Bubbles Flight" by aeon6th, on Flickr


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

Okay.. lets see whats next..


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

Freshly done! Its called "Herald"


----------



## CardBoard SpaceMan (May 12, 2013)

Hi, I like your work, I'm brand new to this as well, im not amazing, but feel free to have a look at my different drawings that I have posted up on my facebook page and give me a like if you want! 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cardboard-Spaceman/525442820853009


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Not too shabby, Mr Cardboard Spaceman! Looking good; keep it up!


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Dear adonin, I'm hopelessly in love! Excellent illo!


----------



## CardBoard SpaceMan (May 12, 2013)

corydulos said:


> Not too shabby, Mr Cardboard Spaceman! Looking good; keep it up!


Thanks! If you have a facebook account I would really appreciate the like if its not too cheeky asking haha


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

"Someone Is There" (2013)


----------



## aruna (Jun 15, 2013)

so beautiful art.......


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks!!!
Something from 2005.. http://www.saatchionline.com/art/Drawing-Pen-and-Ink-Impending-Sense-Of-Calm/50937/1334627/view


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

adonin- these are all really really COOL!!


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

chanda95 said:


> Oh my gosh Adonin - Have you ever seen the works of Shel Silverstein? Your work really reminds me of his. Your work is obviously more in depth and dramatic but there is just something about what you do that is similar to his.
> 
> Love it! You do great work!


chand95, thank you! I have now (thanks to google). Though i didn't find any similarity, i do think the similarity could be somewhere that i not aware of)) Every person seeing differently, depends on he/shes personal experience. Glad you liked my work.


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes maybe, I would say We want same thing but differently.. ))


----------



## pdq123 (Jul 27, 2013)

I think u R a master piece given a gift from a god .Keep it up bro


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

"Totem"


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi, I did a little improvement on the last piece "Totem" as I wasn't satisfied... It was renamed as well. The picture updated. Hope you'll like it


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

adonin said:


> Hi, I did a little improvement on the last piece "Totem" as I wasn't satisfied... It was renamed as well. The picture updated. Hope you'll like it


Like, heck no, I love it!


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

tricky raven said:


> Like, heck no, I love it!


Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

*"The Bathers"

*


----------



## desertdogg (Aug 18, 2013)

nice inkwork here. love the subjects. larry


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

I really like this adonin, true soul beauty emanates from within and shines out in some form of expression


----------



## Vien (Apr 15, 2013)

Love your work!! Especially your oilpaintings, they are amazing!


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

desertdogg said:


> nice inkwork here. love the subjects. larry


Thank you so much!



tricky raven said:


> I really like this adonin, true soul beauty emanates from within and shines out in some form of expression


Thank you! Beautiful comment like a poetry!



Vien said:


> Love your work!! Especially your oilpaintings, they are amazing!


Thank you! Glad you viewed my paintings as well.


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

"Substrata"


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Very methodical and very deep adonin  So often we cannot see what's beyond closed doors even when we are on the wakening of a new threshold. Perhaps we need to daydream or use our imagination more.


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you tricky raven! I think the effect would be even more exceptional on this one painted on canvas. i am eager to do it! As it not really "heavy" drawing i could easily implement color into it. Much appreciated..


----------



## hkamp (Oct 11, 2013)

How do you get so much depth in your work without messing up? How long approximately did it take you to do one of your drawings? Did you just think this up?


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi, Thank you, hkamp. I always make the drawing in a "real time" where I cannot go back and change anything (ink couldn't be erased). It leaves me with no choice but carefully to choose every next step. Nothing will be there except the objects that feats each other. It's called a composition  I use the basic methods to gain deepness - light / shadow and it's works good, especially on black and white drawing. Each drawing takes approximately from weak to month it depends on how much time you have. I always use my imagination only to make it up


----------



## Downing403 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello im new to this site and would love to share my drawings and get some advice. how do i post so everyone can see my pictures?


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

Downing403 said:


> Hello im new to this site and would love to share my drawings and get some advice. how do i post so everyone can see my pictures?


Use option "Insert Image", but first upload your image somewhere in the
net (i use Flickr).


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi everyone!  Its quite long since I post anything (lack of time..) and here is my latest efforts it's called "Prana". 
Much thanks for the feedback.


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi, this is my new work.. Its called "Throne".


----------



## OmarAlvarezArt (Mar 8, 2014)

*Love It*

Hi Alex,
I love your ink drawings... My favorite is Melody of Love.

What kind of ink and pen do you use? India Ink? Sumi Ink? Architectural Drawing Pen?

Omar

Mixed Media Acrylic Paintings and Ink Drawings
http://www.omaralvarezart.blogspot.com
http://www.omaralvarezart.com


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you, Omar! I use _Staedtler Pigment Liners Marker Pen_ - _0.1 mm_.


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

"The Butterfly Effect" (2014)


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

"*The Call*" 

Year Created: 2014
Category: Graphic
Medium: Ink on paper
Dimensions: 21X29.7cm


----------



## Don (Feb 19, 2014)

I really like it. Especially your first("Throne"): the reason, the use of space is good +strong theme well captured.


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

Well done work. Very nice style, keep on drawing.


----------



## evilmorph (May 12, 2014)

*Amazing artwork*! I would love to see a "_speed up video"/stopmotion_ of (some of) these being created =o As George924 said, very *intense* pieces! Sweet pointillism and Very cool Linework!
*Keep up with the great Creations *


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

"*Magnet*"
Year Created: 2014
Category: Graphic
Medium: Ink on paper
Dimensions: 21X29.7cm


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi, guys! There some drawing I've uploaded recently to my blog. Watch this space as there will be much more! 

http://adonin.tumblr.com/


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

These are so wonderful.. So many lines, it must take a long time to do one of these pictures.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

love your stuff Adonin.. unique and very cool


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful work. So so intricate. I love it.


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

Much appreciated! It's nice when you know that people here like your work ) I'm starting to share in the blog what was done through the years, in chronological order, not everything but the best works only imo) Thank you!


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

I've reuped three last images in my Drawings album but still got this message: Invalid Album specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator. 
I've added one new image and a new image works fine  Just these three a problem


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

Now, everything works fine!


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Lovely drawings. I like your style, the amount of detail is stunning. Makes me wanna pick up pen and ink again : D


----------



## adonin (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you so much, SuddenLife!


----------

